# Problems ejecting Kindle 3 from USB on Windows 7



## mike4328 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have struggled with my new Kindle 3 for the last 3 days because when I attached it via USB to my laptop even though I chose eject from the taskbar menu Windows would say it was ejected but the screen on the Kindle would still have the "Eject from USB" message and I would not be able to use it for reading. The only way I could get it to properly disconnect was to shut my laptop down
I actually found the fix to this on an old Kindle 2 thread so it looks like it has been an issue for a while.
The solution is to not eject the Kindle from the taskbar menu but to instead go into Windows Explorer and find your Kindle drive, left click to highlight and then right click to get the pop up menu and choose "eject" from the pop up menu and your Kindle 3 will eject fine and will be charging and usable for reading


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Mike.

Yep, you've found what seems to be the best solution (using the eject option from the file browser instead of the systray icon). You can also do the same thing from within the Calibre program should you ever find you want to use it.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing that! I was wondering why it wasn't working for me. Just tried the method you described and it works


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that this may be hardware dependent to some extent. I haven’t had any problems with using the icon in the Windows 7 system tray, but I know others have.

Mike


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Its in the manual (section 8.1) that you have to eject from explorer if you're running Vista or 7.  Not sure exactly what changed in Vista+ that makes the Kindle not detect that it has been ejected.


----------



## Gary (May 23, 2011)

mike4328 said:


> The solution is to not eject the Kindle from the taskbar menu but to instead go into Windows Explorer and find your Kindle drive, left click to highlight and then right click to get the pop up menu and choose "eject" from the pop up menu and your Kindle 3 will eject fine and will be charging and usable for reading


Got my Kindle today, plugged it into Windows 7 PC, and had the same trouble.
But the solution above helped. Thank you, sir!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

If you want to understand why this is I troubleshooted (troubleshot?) this whole area some time ago, and wrote a long and fairly techie explanation of what was going on here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4346.msg826905.html#msg826905.


----------



## Jabula (May 25, 2011)

Thank you!
I have just found this forum after some hours of frustration and you have given me the solution instantly.
Thank you again.


----------

